# Diamond brand dog food



## Catahoula Leopard (Feb 23, 2010)

From the info I am getting from this forum. I've come to believe that I'm not doing my buddy any good by feeding him Beneful (to much grain). How is the Diamond brand food?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Catahoula Leopard said:


> From the info I am getting from this forum. I've come to believe that I'm not doing my buddy any good by feeding him Beneful (to much grain). How is the Diamond brand food?


Not only does Beneful have a lot of grains, it's got a lot of other ingredients you don't want to be feeding your dog.

The first ingredient is corn, which is not good. I would like to see the first ingredient as a meat.

*BENEFUL ORIGINAL
Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal, tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid, salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.* 


*DIAMOND CHICKEN AND RICE
Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
*
By a longshot, better than Beneful. It still has a few ingredients I don't like too much. Over the two, Diamond is a better choice.


----------



## Catahoula Leopard (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
I'm looking for something cheap since I'm out of work now,but I also know if I feed a better food. It will be better for him and my wallet in the long run. I rescued him about 2 months ago. He's 2.5 yrs old so I don't know any history about him,accept for the vet checks that were good. I've noticed a little itching thats another reason for the change in food.
Thanks again


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Diamond is a good way to go. Good ingredients for a reasonable price!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on seeking out a better food for your dog!

Keep in mind that cheaper isn't necessarily a better value. Your dog will eat less volume of higher quality (higher protein) foods than the lower quality, filler laden foods. 

When you move to a better quality food, be prepared to feed a little less volume per day. Unless your dog is huge, the difference in price between high quality and commodity-market foods is nearly negligible at the end of the day. 

Plus your dog's poops should be smaller and/or less frequent since there is less indigestible byproduct moving through the system! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The absolute best "bang for your buck" food, I'd say is Kirkland from CostCo. It's pretty comparable to canidae, but roughly $22 for a 40lb bag. Beneful was $27.99 for a 30 lb bag when I went to wal mart today, so you'd actually be spending LESS money on a FAR better food.

ETA: Canidae is also a pretty good "bang for your buck" food if you don't have acess to a costco. It's about $50 for 44 lbs, depending on where you live. That's only about 10 cents more per pound than Beneful even!

Healthwise is a decent food at a pretty good price. I honestly don't have a price off the top of my head, but it's a decent food, especially when compared to Beneful, and more affordable than a lot on the market.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Tractor Supply carries 4health. it is a pretty good food and its cheap. Same for Diamond Naturals.
Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul is also a cheaper, good food.

a little more pricey, but better is Taste of the Wild. it is grain free.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If you get the Diamond brand, make sure its Diamond Naturals, not regular. 

Here are few other brands you may want to look into since they are pretty affordable:

1)Healthwise by Natura ($36 for 35 lbs)
2) 4Health (available at tractor supply- $25 for 35 lbs)
3)Whole Earth Farms( $35 for 35 lbs)
4)Kirkland signature (only at costco- $22 for 40 lbs)
5) Chicken soup for dog lovers soul ($35 for 35 lbs)
6) Premium Edge ($35 for 35 lbs)

*prices may vary based on location, though most feed stores tend to be cheaper*

and if you can afford to spend little bit more, look into Taste of the Wild (about $42 for 30 lb bag, but it more nutrient dense which means your dog will eat less then grain inclusive foods, so the price tends to even out)


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Catahoula Leopard said:


> From the info I am getting from this forum. I've come to believe that I'm not doing my buddy any good by feeding him Beneful (to much grain). How is the Diamond brand food?


Ours eat Diamond Naturals and do real well on it. It's affordable also.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd definitely say the most bang for your buck is Kirkland, then TOTW, then Canidae and Diamond.


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

For those who do not know. Kirkland Signature is re-branding the Diamond dog food. If Kirkland Signature sold the Taste of the Wild, my dog would have been eating it. Kirkland Signature is better than some of the dog foods out there, however, it's still a premium middle grade dog chow.

As it was explained to me. Dog food at 26% or less protein will pop during the cooking process. Anything over 26% will not pop.

Visualize a bag of microwave popcorn, before it's popped and after. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sir said:


> As it was explained to me. Dog food at 26% or less protein will pop during the cooking process. Anything over 26% will not pop.
> 
> Visualize a bag of microwave popcorn, before it's popped and after. :smile:


Haha...random funny fact. :biggrin:


----------



## Catahoula Leopard (Feb 23, 2010)

*4health Lamb & Rice Formula*

Went to TSC to get some Diamond and ended up buying 4health Lamb & Rice Formula. We'll see how it goes and let you all know the outcome.

Ingredients:
Lamb, Lamb Meal, Whole Grain Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Ground Rice, Millet, Egg Product, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Taurine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Chondroitin Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 21.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%, Omega?6 Fatty Acids (min.) 2.2%, Omega?3 Fatty Acids (min.) 0.4%, Taurine (min.) 0.1%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 4.0%, Glucosamine hydrochloride (min.) 300 mg/kg, Zinc (min.) 150 mg/kg, Chondroitin sulfate (min.) 100 mg/kg, Selenium (min.) 0.4 mg/kg, Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg.

Caloric Content:
3,506 kcal/kg (328 kcal/cup).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The ingridients are a lot better, but I'm concerned about the protein % since its only 21% and you want to aim for at least 26%, I think their chicken formula is higher protein.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sir said:


> For those who do not know. Kirkland Signature is re-branding the Diamond dog food. If Kirkland Signature sold the Taste of the Wild, my dog would have been eating it. Kirkland Signature is better than some of the dog foods out there, however, it's still a premium middle grade dog chow.
> 
> As it was explained to me. Dog food at 26% or less protein will pop during the cooking process. Anything over 26% will not pop.
> 
> Visualize a bag of microwave popcorn, before it's popped and after. :smile:


is poppin ggood? what does popping mean lol.

my dog has been on canidae for y ears and i am thinking of switching to canidae grain free so i requested a sample of it, and i wanted some free regular canidae so i requested some of that =p. they had white things i nthem. i remember wellness and orijen had uncooked fishbones, so i hope thats not what was in them because my dog ate the regular canidae samples already.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i remember wellness and orijen had uncooked fishbones, so i hope thats not what was in them because my dog ate the regular canidae samples already.


I have never heard of Orijen having fish bones in it...however I could be wrong. The bones in Wellness were embedded in the kibble, which is cooked. It would be practically impossible for the bones to be raw because of that. That being said though, they would have been safer if they WERE uncooked. Raw fed dogs eat them all the time.

Which variety of Canidae had the white bits in it?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

is Wellness still having that boney dog food issue?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> is Wellness still having that boney dog food issue?


Not that I know of. There was a video that someone made as a reply to the main video that was posted on youtube. He bought his own bag of wellness and went through it on camera. He found some tiny, little specks of white in the kibble, but it's difficult to say what it was really. The specks weren't anything like what was on the first video...these were small and blunt.

Main Video:

YouTube - WARNING Wellness Pet Food!

Reply Video:

YouTube - Wellness Dogfood Observation


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I have never heard of Orijen having fish bones in it...however I could be wrong. The bones in Wellness were embedded in the kibble, which is cooked. It would be practically impossible for the bones to be raw because of that. That being said though, they would have been safer if they WERE uncooked. Raw fed dogs eat them all the time.
> 
> Which variety of Canidae had the white bits in it?


Orijen Letter regarding Fish Bones - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca
Bone Fragments in Orijen?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> Orijen Letter regarding Fish Bones - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca
> Bone Fragments in Orijen?


Huh...well looky there. :redface: lol

I must say though, it seems like they handled it much better than Wellness did. And people do tend to over-worry, thanks to all the times they've had it drilled into them that bones are bad.

I like this post that someone left....

"News Flash people: Orijen actually uses real fish in their foods! What do you expect to find. So a few bones passed through the mesh on a few batches. Orijen has already apologized for the mishap. They've even identified the batch lots in question.

You have to give them credit for their excellent QC- they caught it fairly fast considering only a few lots were affected. If this mishap were at a lesser company such as Purina or Iams, I am sure their would have been many more batches involved.

In the meantime, there is absolutely no danger posed. Fish bones are easily digestible. Think about dogs in the wild, they eat all sorts of bones and cartilage along with meat.

I've seen the pictures on the net and its not scary. Sure, blow up the magnification 100x and the bone fragments look gigantic. Its ridiculous how people tend exacurate.

Do you prefer your food to have undetectable contamination like melamine posioning? At least you can see the bone fragments and if you happen to miss it, its not dangerous.

Orijen is an excellent food and there is no need to worry. My dogs have been doing great on it."


----------

